# Who's been accused of being cat obsessed?



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

My parents just revealed recently that they think I'm cat possessed or obsessed. I seem to talk about nothing but cats or cat related topics. I even got upset at some co workers who didn't seem as interested in donating to the cat rescue I was helping. Maybe I should stop or see a psychologist?! Who else has this illness? Will it get so bad that I'll be dressing as a cat to work on Halloween?


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

My family makes fun of me and my hubby all the time. But just recently my Aunt and her family brought home a new kitten, and my other Aunt and her husband are going to get one in a week. Guess who's asking for help now  I dont think its wrong to obsess over our furry loves. (maybe I should get help too)


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Alpaca said:


> Will it get so bad that I'll be dressing as a cat to work on Halloween?


It might...in fact, before you know it, you might start hissing! 

I talk to my Mom about Muffs & Abby all the time. A few weeks ago, I visited my parents and I said to my Mom, "I imagine you get tired of me talking about my cats all the time". My Mom, who's an absolute sweetheart, said "Whenever you talk about the cats, you smile...and I never get tired of seeing you smile".


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bless her heart! 

When I was a child my brother-in-law hated cats. And he made "no bones about it." He didn't want to be near one. Then, when I was an adult, he was raising chickens, and the neighbor's cat would come up and kill the mice who were after the seed. That was fine with him. 

The cat had kittens there, and as when they were able to walk around and climb, I got a kick out of BIL telling stories about how he couldn't candle eggs with a bunch of little helpers. Their curious nature won him over. The kittens stayed.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Not accusations. But I know there's been talk.


----------



## Fyrja (Oct 18, 2010)

No accusations yet. Though I do know I drive my coworkers nuts. But I'm lucky enough to have coworkers who are understanding.

The fact that I've managed to find homes for a couple of the kittens I've taken in with those same coworkers helps, as they all like to update me on the baby's progress etc.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

I did get a lot of accusations during the summer when I was doing feral/stray cat trapping/neutering/releasing. Some people thought it was "weird." I was spending a lot of time trying to maintain the colony, driving around looking for new cats/kittens, trying to find homes, going back and forth to the spay/neuter clinic, etc. It was a lot of hard work to do by myself. 

I still drive around every single day to make sure all the spayed/neutered cats get fed. I leave dry food in plastic bowls for them at night. I guess other people will say that's really weird and I have "no life." But whatever, I don't care. I spayed/neutered them and it's only a two minute drive...all the cats know me in the neighborhood, haha. Cats are a very important aspect in my life! 

Since school started I got busy with schoolwork so I stopped doing the TNR work but still continue feeding, I guess you can say I'm recovering.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

haha I get that look from my husbands family just for having two cats. I actually make a conscious effort to not talk to cats to much just so people don't accuse me...maybe that in itself is a problem though lol.

@ cat lady- how is it that save the whales and being obsessed over them is a passion and wonderful...save the cats however...yeah thats just crazy


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Catlady, please feed the feral cats in the morning. You don't want raccoons to eat all of the cats' food.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Olivers-Slave said:


> @ cat lady- how is it that save the whales and being obsessed over them is a passion and wonderful...save the cats however...yeah thats just crazy


Good one. People who run boats in front of Japanese Whalers are heros to some but feed a feral cat and you're crazy.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I talk about my cats alot but I used to talk about my fish all the time. I got accused of being the crazy guppy lady. However because of my lack of time I've taken down my fish tank and sold my fish because I don't want to kill them.

I have been told I talk about my cats alot so I've backed of talking about them all the time. However, I've found that most people who know my cats (my mom and some of my friends) will actually ask me how the kitties are doing if I don't come right out and tell them. Then it is hard to get me to stop


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Why can't some people accept it:WE LOVE OUR CATS!!!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Thing is..although I'm crazy..kittehs do have their fearsome powers. My dad..as you guys know, doesn't like animals. However, this gruff guy who you can barely squeeze 10 words out of in a day.... he comes home, says 'Cat, cat. What are you doing?' Then he picks her up like a football and carries her around with him. She weirdly stays still the entire time for the ride and doesn't move a muscle. Every day, she follows him to the bedroom when he changes out of his work clothes. You can hear him say 'Cat, cat. Go, Go. Let's go!' And all of these conversations are said in this high pitched, helium voice. I'd say Miu made my dad go bonkers.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

My mom has kiddingly called me a hoarder. She'll say how many kittens is in that litter? (That I might be fostering.) And she'll count them up. She always says she's kidding, but honestly it does hurt. 

I have 5 cats of my own and all are spayed/neutered. UTD on FRCP, rabies and feline leukemia. All are microchipped as well. 5 is my limit, I know I cannot personally afford any more, especially when they are older. I have to keep in mind old age and keep money set aside for that. Or any illnesses etc they may get into.

But I work at a shelter so foster litters or a cat that needs me. I do not view it as hoarding, they need me and then they get a new home. If I didn't take them we would have to put them down. How can I do that when I have a willing son and his room? Fostering has taught me and my boys so much and makes us feel so good.

So I think it is heartless of people to say what they do. Everyone has something they are obsessed with. Whether it be fishing, cars, sewing. I just happen to love all of earths creatures.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

Jeanie said:


> Catlady, please feed the feral cats in the morning. You don't want raccoons to eat all of the cats' food.


I wish I could feed them in the morning  There's a maintenance man who walks around the neighborhood to pick up trash. Once he saw me feeding them in the daytime and then the next day I saw him throwing a broom at the cat. And he threatened to relocate them. So I feed them at 7 or 8 pm when he's gone and other mean people can't see me. Kinda feel like james bond sometimes. Also, I leave out a lot of food and he walks around throughout the whole morning and afternoon picking up trash...so it's pointless to leave it there. He'll throw it away anyway.



Dave_ph said:


> Good one. People who run boats in front of Japanese Whalers are heros to some but feed a feral cat and you're crazy.


loll! That is so true. I wonder why. Why all the hate toward cats! Why are people considered weird and crazy if they like cats?


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi my name is Mercedes, and I am a Cat-a-holic


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

My mom told me today that I have the potential to be an animal hoarder (even though I only have two), I don't know if she was serious or not...

I'm crazy about my cats, they are all I talk about to some people. Most people think I'm crazy but I don't care for most people anyways


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Cats are better than humans. That's all I got to say!


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

I hadn't had pets before (husband did while going up). We adopted our first cat in July. Now 3 months later we have 3! Yes definitely got some comments... like we should have kids instead.

So, how come people with 3 kids or more aren't called "crazy kid people"?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Since I have to listen to people talk about thier kids They **** well better be ready for my cat stories.

I need this Bumper Sticker


----------



## SlightChanceOfFurries (Oct 1, 2010)

According to some reports, felinal obsession can represent a supressed urge for feminine proximity or, also stated as the urge to have close relations with women in our lives. There are many similarities below the surface: soft body, an inherent need for attention on top of a large variance in those who very much enjoy playtime and those who tend to be more moody and distant. This is why, in large part, there is a vocabularic connection between both a female human and a cat (catty, catfight, etc.).


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Susan I love what your mother said that whenever you talk about your cats you smile. That's how I feel. I'm acused of being obsessed about my cats. But my cats mean the world to me. If I didn't have them I would be a very lonely and depressed person. One friend gets tired of me talking about my cats. She says I should be more involved with people. I'll tell her what your mother said to you. The point is they make you smile and so happy. So much better than being depressed and isolated. So much unconditional love and attention. My cats can be with me 24/7 unlike my kids and grandchildren who have their own busy lives. Many people are obsessed with dogs or whatever. If it makes us feel good then why not?

Kathy


----------



## Macky (May 26, 2008)

I now have 5 cats. The other day I asked my husband how many cats would I have to own to be known as "the crazy old cat lady"? He said, "five".


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Dave, I have that bumper sticker(magnet), but it just says "My cat is smarter than your honor student". I only have it on my fridge though because my little car won't hold more than two magnets.


----------



## SerenityFL (Oct 6, 2010)

catlady2010 said:


> I did get a lot of accusations during the summer when I was doing feral/stray cat trapping/neutering/releasing. Some people thought it was "weird." I was spending a lot of time trying to maintain the colony, driving around looking for new cats/kittens, trying to find homes, going back and forth to the spay/neuter clinic, etc. It was a lot of hard work to do by myself.
> 
> I still drive around every single day to make sure all the spayed/neutered cats get fed. I leave dry food in plastic bowls for them at night. I guess other people will say that's really weird and I have "no life." But whatever, I don't care. I spayed/neutered them and it's only a two minute drive...all the cats know me in the neighborhood, haha. Cats are a very important aspect in my life!
> 
> Since school started I got busy with schoolwork so I stopped doing the TNR work but still continue feeding, I guess you can say I'm recovering.


Who cares what they think. That they could stand by and not even try to help is what is weird to me. I commend you, highly, for all that you have done. I live out in the Everglades and deal with a lot of dumped off animals. It IS a lot of work, it's very time consuming and anyone who thinks that rescues make money are sorely mistaken.

It takes a very special person to take time out of their lives to do what you have done. To me? You are a very, very special person and I think you're tops.


----------



## Mdolittle (Oct 29, 2010)

I get teased all the time by my family and people from work. Only in a good way though. On the holidays or my birthday, I am always receiving gifts for my cats...it's hilarious! I love it though and my cats love it too as it's always new toys and treats.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

My best friend does NOT understand my relationship with Mr Tuffy - she gets upset that I call myself Mommy and my husband Daddy -- when talking to the cat. I dont' care - he's my baby!


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

I definitely get teased by family, friends, and coworkers. I have changed several people's minds about cats and have gotten a few people to adopt!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

*raises hand* Both my phone and camera contain mostly cat pictures, and I love to show them off to people that are interested (no, I don't force them on people like mothers with baby pictures, haha!). Now that I have three cats, especially since I got my first, Samantha, only four months ago, I get the reaction of "You have _another_ cat?!" and then lots of laughter, every time I mention Alice. Even I think I'm obsessed, but I don't think thats a bad thing. :wiggle


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Not yet. But I'm working on it.


----------



## CrystalC (Oct 20, 2010)

We don't even have a cat yet, but my husband has already told me I'm obsessed and sick. LOL Yes, I'm on the internet every day researching and looking for a cat we'll both be happy with. I told him that he should be happy I'm taking my time, being responsible and that I didn't just bring in a cat without even talking to him about it first. It's going to be part of OUR household and I think we both need to be happy with whatever kitty we choose to bring into our life. If that makes me obsessed and sick...so be it.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Huge said:


> Not yet. But I'm working on it.


Well work harder. Geez.

:cool


----------



## SerenityFL (Oct 6, 2010)

OT but SlightChanceOfFurries, I love your handle.


----------



## carnivorouszoo (Oct 29, 2010)

I actually had to take time off from having cats. When my childhood cat, Prince (named after the musician lol) died of poisoning (got out and ate poisined meat tossed out by neighbors for a large ferral dog pack the city chose to ignore) I kinda went off the deep end and took in every cat that needed a home. My husband (then boyfriend) helped me place all but one. That one was Silver. Then we lost our home and Silver had to go live with some of my relatives. They are not my favorite relatives to say the least. So I have been there with hoarding, and severe loss. Prince was my best friend. My kid basically. It tore my world to peices and everyone thought I was really crazy to lose it over the death of a "stupid cat". Even my parents who cried whenever one of the gerbils we raised together died. It is not fun to Truely be cat obsessed. I have had a hard time letting Silver into my heart because of this. It's getting better though. He needs me and he never even tries to run outside like Prince did. Prince would bolt for the door like heaven was on the other side with tons of canned cat food. Silver would rather curl up in my lap at the computer and actually hides when the door opens. So tell people that until you have been on Zoloft because of the death of a kitty, you are NOT possessed of a mental illness caused by cats or the love thereof.

I am Kathy E and I am a Cat-a-holic. :kittyturn:kittyturn:kittyturn


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

Time Bandit said:


> *raises hand* Both my phone and camera contain mostly cat pictures, and I love to show them off to people that are interested (no, I don't force them on people like mothers with baby pictures, haha!). Now that I have three cats, especially since I got my first, Samantha, only four months ago, I get the reaction of "You have _another_ cat?!" and then lots of laughter, every time I mention Alice. Even I think I'm obsessed, but I don't think thats a bad thing. :wiggle


Ha, we got our first just under 4 months (maybe 3 months 3 weeks now, back in mid July). And we now have 3 as well! When people asked how's the kitty, and I have to say, which one? And they said, you have more than one?!


----------



## NinjaCat (Oct 6, 2010)

I've not been called cat obsessed, but I have been called animal obsessed. And I only have four animals. I think one or two more cats and I'll be upgraded to cat obsessed. I told the person thank-you when they said I was animal obsessed. :wiggle At least I don't care so little that they don't get proper care.
I love researching everything about animals. I love animals and learning about them. Is that such a bad thing?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Not cat but Mow obsessed. My family felt it was confirmed when I refused to go to a family wedding in the midwest because it would stress MowMow out too much to fly and my car probably couldn't make the drive (without a lot of money being dumped into it).


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Okay, I got some stare and a laugh after I told a co worker (who he himself has like 5 dogs and a cat) that I was taking time off next week to be with Cap'n Jack who's getting neutered. I think he was wondering why I would 'waste' my vacation on a 'mere cat' or a routine cat surgery.

Sure, routine. But Jack is not as bold as Miu. He starts at the slightest thing. I want to be there for him if he needs it, How is that a waste?


----------

